# What not to pick!!!



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I was out today looking for Chant, and I did find around 100 Cinnabar. But I also found this. A Jack-O-Lantern.. The first Jack I found. Lots of pics.





































From these pics you can see how it has Gills and not false Gills..





































And this pic shows how it was growing out of a root after I cut it off..


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool photos. I like photograhping all kinds of shrooms. Not sure I ever saw on of those.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Had mine positively id'd as chants this afternoon. A big find for a first find, I was told. Pure beginner's luck. Mine came from the forest, and were growing separate from each other, although I did have one or two clumps of two. 

I don't think I've ever seen anything like that, either.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Nice job on the photo's of the Jack RL
and showing the true gills!

mike


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Excellent photos RL!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Beautiful photos !! Look at them in total darkness. The gills will glow green. I've seen them bright enough to almost read by.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Great Photos! I'd like to find some and go out at night and see if they really glow.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

A friend of mine was out today and found what he thought may had been a mess of chants but after sending me pic's I seen they are NOT! 
They are in-fact Jack-0-lantern's, check em out! In each Photo to the right hand side is an actuall Golden Chanterll for comparison!
















Ya what not to pick is rite, these have REAL gills and are Orange as a pumpkin on the inside, they were growing on dirt, but with subsurface wood debri's!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots, bd!
Those do look close from the top view.
There usually is a report or 2 every year of people mistaking
Jacks for something else and poisoning themselves.
Not deadly, but not good either.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

It's probably cuz people say they only grow on wood, which is true, but not generally apparent. Many times they appear to be growing from the ground.

I honestly don't see how anyone could ever mistake a chant for a jack. They're both yellowish and that's where the similarities end.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Roosevelt said:


> It's probably cuz people say they only grow on wood, which is true, but not generally apparent. Many times they appear to be growing from the ground.
> 
> I honestly don't see how anyone could ever mistake a chant for a jack. They're both yellowish and that's where the similarities end.


Ya. I agree and I see more that appear to be growing from the ground
than not.
In the 2008 report, out of 9 people reported eating them
1 report said
"Expected Chicken of the Woods"
*http://www.namyco.org/images/publications/9_Toxic_2008.pdf*

mike


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Roosevelt said:


> It's probably cuz people say they only grow on wood, which is true, but not generally apparent. Many times they appear to be growing from the ground.
> 
> I honestly don't see how anyone could ever mistake a chant for a jack. They're both yellowish and that's where the similarities end.


Common sense, is really not as common as you might think....


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I wonder if they taste good? 

My first rule of eating wild edibles; If it tastes like $#it, don't eat it!:lol:

Samuel Thayer has an excellent book on identifying and eating wild plants. "The Forager's Harvest"! It doesn't deal with shrooms per se, but he has some invaluable info, great insight, common sense stuff that would help any hunter gatherer. If the dude ever makes a shroom field guide I'll be buying it.

If all writers took the same approach he does in making field guides or ID books there would be far less people getting poisoned.

Something I never really considered before has been brought to my attention by this book. Many of the shrooms and such listed in guides were never located, identified prepared or, most importantly, eaten by the authors. They have no first hand experience with what they preach. They just copied what they've heard or read in an attempt to sound more knowledgable than they really are. Or, to fill the book and make it more appealing to a wider audience. I suppose that's fine as long as the author tells you the info is second hand, but, Essentially, Sam takes you into his backyard and shows you what he found and tells you how he prepared and ate it. If anything is second hand knowledge he lets ya know. He most definitely tells ya what not to pick.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Roosevelt you sparked my interest so I went looking and found this
http://www.foragersharvest.com/
I will be buying 1 of those books, Id bet there are more tasty treats out there then we think?

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great book Roosevelt!
I think I'll see if they hava copy at the library.
Always good to learn something new in the outdoors!
thanks
mike


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Roosevelt said:


> I wonder if they taste good?
> 
> My first rule of eating wild edibles; If it tastes like $#it, don't eat it!:lol:
> 
> ...


 
thats why i rely on the experts here at m.s. .com:lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Very good photos!


----------



## itsme (Jul 28, 2008)

Found a bunch of golden and cinnebar chanterelles yesterday. Also found a few that I wasn't sure about. The rolled edges, more round caps, and lack of decurrent gills is what I was focusing on. They were growing side by side next to some goldens. All were found on known morel producing mounds, growing out of the ground, not on a piece of downed wood. Wasn't sure so pitched them, but wanted the experts opinions - please! I threw in a golden for comparison. 



















Going to fry these up tonight! Also fond some Old Men of the Woods, looked good, but I can't get past their general appearance and always pass on them. Supposed to be good to eat, anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Those all be GOLD there!
Ya know there are several different chantrells, but the KEY's apply to all!
I have found Of course Cinnabars, Golden's, but now have found also Golden foot's, Fire chants, and Trumpet chants as well! I see there is also a White Chant too, tho I have not found any of those!
False gills, White inside not colored, Do not grow on wood! I may have left something out but im sure some of the guys will correct me if I missed anything!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

HI Itsme
First off, congrats on some nice chants!

I'm not an expert of anything, but
When in doubt, throw it out is always a good practice.
As far as buried wood,(such as tree roots or old stumps)
that is usually not visible anyways.
Were they growing singly or clustered like Jacks?

As far as the inrolled edges of the caps,
thats a more common trait on the younger ones.

Anyways, first picture all looks like golden chants to me
and so does the second except I cannot tell if all
have false gills as chanterelles have.
If false gills, they are all chants imo.
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html#falsegills*
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cibarius.html*

As far as the Old man of the woods, it is very cool looking
but it doesn't look tasty to me either.
I've only heard of 1 person over the years that actually liked them.


mike


----------

